# What Is Your Favorite Black Music Group Of All Time ?



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

???


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

:wtf


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Bone thugs!


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

What's with all the race threads we've been having lately? Anyway, I would go with Body Count or any number of other groups not listed. Out of those choices, Kool & The Gang.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

I like how Voting Booth has turned into an extremely awkward version of a Spike Lee movie.

NWA for childhood nostalgia reasons


----------



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

Should I have been more pc and said favorite African American music group instead ?


----------



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

Drella isn't "Body Count" a one hit wonder ?


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

BLACK DEATH: http://www.metal-archives.com/band.php?id=665


----------



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

Why do you think AA metal bands have not been able to get that cross over mainstream appeal ?


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

No Wu-Tang Clan? No Public Enemy?


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

*Re: re: What Is Your Favorite Black Music Group Of All Time*



Dudleyville said:


> Why do you think AA metal bands have not been able to get that cross over mainstream appeal ?


A better question might be, why aren't there more AAs who listen to or play metal/rock/punk? I'm one myself, btw.

LIVING COLOUR were pretty big, but I suppose that's more hard rock side of things. SUFFOCATION is one of the most popular death metal bands ever and had two black guys. Jada Pinkett (yes, _that_ Jada Pinkett) actually started a "catchy" all-black metal band that played Ozzfest and Leno, except they just flat-out weren't that good.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

You forgot all of the old great R&B and soul groups. I can't participate. I do like Bone Thugs, though. Okay, I'll vote them.


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

Bad Brains?


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

*Re: re: What Is Your Favorite Black Music Group Of All Time*



person86 said:


> Bad Brains?


Yep! And also PURE HELL: http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fu ... d=53638282


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

Bone Thugz and NWA are my 2 favorites, and I voted bone thugz, by the way. However, I like Dipset and Young Money (Lil Wayne), nowadays.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Bone Thugs baby!


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: re: What Is Your Favorite Black Music Group Of All Time*



Dudleyville said:


> Drella isn't "Body Count" a one hit wonder ?


Their song "Cop Killer" gained media attention, as it was released around the time of whole Rodney King ordeal, but I don't think it was really a huge hit.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cop_Killer_%28song%29


----------



## LonelyEnigma (Jan 7, 2007)

:stu I'm sorry, I can't choose just one. Perhaps one for each type of music, but not just one overall.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

How some of you people know so much about popular culture is beyond me!! It really is incredible.

Anyway, George Clinton and the Parliament Funkadelic gets my vote. I might go see them live here in Columbus. I would love to dress up in an afro and some cool bellbottoms, platforms and wild wide collared shirt.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Jackson 5. I don't know who Bone Thugs and Harmony is, but apparently it has the popular vote.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Earth Wind and Fire - After the Love Has Gone
The Supremes - Stop in the name of love
The Platters - Games People Play


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

I would vote NWA but it's hard choice considering Body Count and Parliament have been mentioned.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: re: What Is Your Favorite Black Music Group Of All Time*



Dudleyville said:


> Should I have been more pc and said favorite African American music group instead ?


why do some people think that black is such a derogatory word?


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

*Re: re: What Is Your Favorite Black Music Group Of All Time*



nubly said:


> Dudleyville said:
> 
> 
> > Should I have been more pc and said favorite African American music group instead ?
> ...


I've always found African-American more "offensive" myself.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

"Black" is fine. Anyone who has a problem with that word needs to get a grip. 

Anyway, what about the Temptations?!

Hehe, it's a tough one between Bone Thugs and TLC, but I was really into TLC for years so I'll go with that one.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Vincenzo said:


> I like how Voting Booth has turned into an extremely awkward version of a Spike Lee movie.


 :lol


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

what a bunch of youngsters on the boards!

the three greatest black singers of all time were sam cooke, chuck berry and otis redding.

the greatest black group? probably the soul stirrers.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Soul_Stirrers

nwa? are you f'ing kidding me? i mean....really.


----------



## SiLLyRaBBiT (Jan 28, 2010)

Hey you forgot the Temptations!!:yes


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

no Outkast? You serious???


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

It's the the thuggish ruggish bone


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Love EW&F!!!


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Jackson Five!!
Loved those cuties


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

person86 said:


> Bad Brains?


!!!!


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

_
Shaolin shadowboxing, and the Wu-Tang sword style
If what you say is true, the Shaolin and the Wu-Tang
could be dangerous
Do you think your Wu-Tang sword can defeat me?
_


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

What about Lenny Kravitz? My favorite song by a black artist at the moment is Jay-Z's "99 Problems".


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

person86 said:


> Bad Brains?


How could someone that likes Bad Brains be banned? This is awful.


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Funkadelic.










Awesome rock album.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Dempsey said:


> Funkadelic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 _Mother Earth is pregnant for the third time
For y'all have knocked her up.
I have tasted the maggots in the mind of the universe
I was not offended
For I knew I had to rise above it all
Or drown in my own ****.
_


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Go maggot brain!


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Smokey Robinson & The Miracles without a doubt.






Even the Supremes don't come close.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

I had no idea the members of Earth, Wind, and Fire were African American. I like some of their songs, but don't think I've ever seen a picture or video of theirs. Anyway, I voted for the Supremes. I love Diana Ross' voice.


----------



## Unlikely hero (Jan 20, 2009)

You forgot to put the imo talented rap group ever. And they really don't get the praise they really should.

Philly's own THE ROOTS


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tlc


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Dempsey said:


> Funkadelic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dempsey, you are officially awesome in my book. P-funk freaking rules. =D

I'll go with Lab Waste. Seriously, listen to this song, it's awesome, I promise. lol






Off of the list, I'd go with Earth, Wind & Fire.


----------



## gio289 (Jan 19, 2010)

*SLAUGHTERHOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!*

Listen to Joe Budden's album padded room. The guy describes depression, anxiety, and addiction perfectly


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Herbie Hancock. Well, he's not really a group. But he is live.


----------



## hiimnotcool (Apr 28, 2009)

wake up, wake up, wake up its the first of the month....


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

It's a tie between Bone thugs N Harmony and The Jackson 5


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Destiny's Child probably


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

I ... just ... cannot ... choose one. Gah, all these groups are so awesome. I suppose I loved Destiny's Child and TLC the most growing up. But come on, Bone thugs had some deep lyrics. And the Jackson 5 come on, they're the ones who started it all. "Oh baby give me one more chance, ... to show you that I love you ... won't you please let me back in your heart ... I want you back." Ahh Michael!!! I'm sorry y'all this thread has me reminiscing bad on some amazing musical memories. Oh thank you to the person who posted Smoley Robinson and the Miracles. Yaz.

This right here, I'm about to cry.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

The writing/production/recording team at Motown would be the best, IMO.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Earth, wind and fire bb.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Does Outkast count if it is only 2 people? If not, there are a couple groups that I like. Wu-Tang Clan, Jurassic 5.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Where is the Funkadelic option. George Clinton is confused.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Cameo, Zapp, Gap Band, and Skyy Line.


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

Bad Brains!

I saw them live once.
They suck live.


----------

